# Animal Husbandry Books



## Bossroo (Sep 30, 2014)

A couple of Animal Husbandry books  written by  University Professors with PhDs and used as textbooks at Universities that I highly recommend are :    " Animal Agriculture "  "The biology, husbandry, and use of domestic animals " .  By H. H. Cole and W. N. Garrett Second edition Copyright  1974 and 1980 W. H. Freeman and company.   I have worked with  H. H. Cole for several years starting in High School and continuing into college on research projects used in this book, also with several of the chapter authors ...Gary B. Anderson in Artificial insemination and embrio transfer, W. C. Weir, animal nutrition, J. Warren Evans in horse management, and Calvin W. Schwabe  `in management and disease.   My wife had this book as the text book in her Animal Science class at UCDavis.                                                                                                                             " Sheep Science " by William Garfield Kammlade , Professor of Sheep Husbandry-  University of Illinois Copyright 1947 by J.B. Lippinscott Company.  This is the best and most useful book on sheep husbandry that I have come across and have referred to it often over the years.


----------

